# re-melting soap



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have some small amounts of the first soaps that I made that heve no EO in them, each "batch hused different oil combos. Can I put them all into a crock pot together,melt them and add EO then pour into a mold?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sure, Bass. Depending how old they are, I would add a bit of moisture to them.

For freshly re-batched soaps, I grate them up and add about 1 tablespoon liquid per pound soap to the shreds. Mix them up with the liquid, cover it and let it sit at least 8 hours. Put them in the crock-pot on low ... stirring when needed. When the shreds have melted down, you can add .3 - .5 oz EO per pound soap. Stir it well, then mold them up.

As long as the original batches produced good soaps (i.e. not lye heavy) then you will be fine.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I save all of my soap scaps and little bits of soap. I grate all of these and melt them together in a small crock pot. Cyndi is right, you will need to add some water. These soaps are used by my family and we don't care what color they turn out to be. LOL


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you. The first couple mall batches I made I did not us EO because I did not want to waste it in case the soap did not come out. I rendered some deer tallow so I am making my next batch from that, it will be my first time using animal fat


----------

